
2017 iMac Pro Scores Worse Than 2010 Mac Pro in Geekbench OpenCL - binaryapparatus
https://mobile.twitter.com/barefeats/status/940805162008023040
======
whywhywhywhy
I just can't really fathom what sort of user needs this much (supposed) power
today but is willing to have it locked down unable to add more power at a
later date.

------
SloopJon
To be clear, although this is a seven year-old, cheese-grater Mac Pro, the GPU
is new, and is clocked higher than the one in the iMac Pro.

------
andrewmcwatters
It's just not a professional solution. I'm not sure who would buy one. It's
just a stopgap until the Mac Pro is released.

